# Bryan Stow Update



## Chimpie (Jun 27, 2014)

Jury begins deliberating in Bryan Stow civil trial



> What happened to Bryan Stow at Dodger Stadium on Opening Day in March 2011, leaving him with lifelong injuries, was either a crime of heated passion that was over in a matter of seconds or a preventable security lapse hours in the making.
> 
> Lawyers for Stow, the Santa Cruz paramedic and San Francisco Giants fan who was attacked in the stadium parking lot, and the Dodgers argued Thursday over who should foot the bill for the costly medical care Stow will need for years to come and compensation for his pain and suffering.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/local/la-me-bryan-stow-trial-20140627-story.html


----------

